# 4-6lb braid advice needed



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, I was just after some advice on what is a good 4-6lb braid (not fused lines like fireline) preferably in hi vis yellow and one that doesn't wrap around the guides too much as my rod doesn't have fuji k guides.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

price range?


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

Price range is up to $50-$60, i've used daiwa TD sensor but was getting too much guide wrap and snapping off lures


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I like sunline super PE, about $40-45 a spool, its bright green and holds its colour well. Also had good experience with Nitlon PE, maybe a bit more expensive? Its available in bright yellow but does fade.


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, the sunline super PE sounds good, i was also looking at power pro 5lb at a similar price if anyone has had any experience with it


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i have used alot of different braids , i mostly use fireline [crysal] BUT ive gotta say i have 2 reels spooled with mojiko [ annaconda brand] braid and i cannot fault it .i will buy it again without any dramas . i have 6lb and 20lb .i use it on the yaks and on the beach when beach fishing .

craig


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Sunline Super PE is great. Can pick it up at Nerang for about $35 as well so pretty good buying. Just remember though that it breaks around its rating unlike the likes of Fireline but the 8lb Sunline is about the same thickness as 4lb fireline as well ;-)


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive got some 4lb mojiko cost me about $35 and holding up really well .


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

i have the 5lb power pro on a 2000 series reel yet to have any complaints no knots yet i dont tend to get 
many knots with any line.


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'm going to go with sunline super PE in 8lb considering its the same diameter as 4lb fireline and a good hi vis green colour ;-)


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Ive bought a few rolls of Ebay cost me 99cents + $10 postage for 300mtrs the brand is Dolphin 168, works good for me


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

powerpro in 5lb is great
but have just loaded my spare spool (stella 1000FD) with varivas mebaru light game PE 0.3 (5-7lb)
have to say this stuff appears to be half the diameter of power pro and a quarter the diameter of fireline

its like comparing string-dental floss-sewing thread (fireline-powerpro-varivas PE respectively)

looks like great stuff (should be for the price -about €40 for 100m!)

Nick


----------



## jigflicker (Jun 20, 2010)

I've used high end braid before and get too much guide wrap, maybe its the guide spacing on the rod (loomis dropshot DSR820s) but i find the cheaper (stiffer) braids are less likely to wrap around the guides, well for me anyway


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

anselmo said:


> but have just loaded my spare spool (stella 1000FD) with varivas mebaru light game PE 0.3 (5-7lb)
> have to say this stuff appears to be half the diameter of power pro and a quarter the diameter of fireline


Nick I have the light game mebaru on my 2000 Sol but mine is the PE0.4 (6-8lb). Flinched at the price initially, but it is the best PE braid I've used. It is just superbly thin, peerless for casting light offerings and I've had zero problems with it.


----------



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

Power Pro is a great braid but not cheap,you get what you pay for. I have tried heaps of braid since it hit the market and there are alot of shockers out there so make sure you get quality or it can be a nightmare. Power Pro for me is the best!

Cheers Rob


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Squidder said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > but have just loaded my spare spool (stella 1000FD) with varivas mebaru light game PE 0.3 (5-7lb)
> ...


Thanks! 
Just the kind of feedback I was looking for!
I'll be using it for flicking ultralight jigs and split shot and splitshot dropshot rigs
(in other words what the Japanese designed it for)


----------



## jimmyb86 (Jun 19, 2010)

sunline 10 pound pe castaway is by far the best braid i have used i use 4 pound leader all the way 2 12 pound leader and never had a problem with it either has any 1 else i no who uses it


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

I have found Aldi braid to be as good or better than braids 3 times it's price
If u watch out it's as low as $15 spool


----------

